
GANSynth: Making Music with GANs - hardmaru
https://magenta.tensorflow.org/gansynth
======
anigbrowl
Synthesizing audio is wrong-headed, like trying to paint the Mona Lisa with a
roller. There are a ton of great synthesis options already available. Use a
GAN to make better sequencing/improvisation tools, which is a problem that
actually needs solving.

